# Cutting on Max OT!!!!



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I'm beggining Max OT!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

Meal # 1 

3 Oz. Oats 
8 Oz. Eggwhites 
1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter 

Meal # 2 

5 Oz. Yam 
4 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 3 

5 Oz. Yam 
4 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 4 

1.9 Oz. Yam 
4 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 5 

2 Oz. Oats 
8 Oz. Cottage Cheese 
1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter 

Meal # 6 

1 Oz. Dextrose 
1 Oz. Carbo Gain 
1.4 Oz. Isopure 

Meal # 7 

9 Oz. Cottage Cheese 
1 Tbsp Of Hemp Oil 
1.5 Oz. Oats 

Totals 

278.3 Carbs 
234 Protein 
59 Fat 

2628 Cals


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

*March 21st*

I must say this program is very taxing. I will continue to do though since I want results. I will refuse to back out now.  

*SQUAT *
225*15 
*LEG PRESS *
360*15 
*INCLINE BENCH PRESS *
135*15, 135*15 
*DIPS *
15 
*CHINS *
15, 15 
*ROWS *
135*15, 135*15 
*SHRUGS *
40*15 
*SHOULDER PRESS *
45*15 
*LATERAL RAISE *
15*15 
*REAR DELT *
50*15 
*BAR CURLS *
65*15 
*TRICEP PULLDOWN *
150*15 
*MACHINE CRUNCH *
70*15, 70*15


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

*March 22nd*

Meal # 1 

3 Oz. Oats 
8 Oz. Eggwhites 
1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter 

Meal # 2 

6.6 Oz. Yam 
3 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 3 

4.6 Oz. Yam 
3.8 Oz. Chicken Breast 

Meal # 4 

1 Oz. Oats 
5 Oz. Tuna 

Meal # 5 

2 Oz. Oats 
9 Oz. Cottage Cheese 
2 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter 

Meal # 6 

1 Oz. Carbo Gain 
1 Oz. Dextrose 
1.4 Oz. Isopure Shake 

Meal # 7 

10 Oz. Cottage Cheese 
4 Fish Oil Caps


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

Posted: 22 Mar 2004 09:21 pm    Post subject: Training!     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

40 min mod intensity cardio 

10 min Bke 
20 min Jogging 
10 min Eliptical Machine


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

*SQUAT *
225*15 
*LEG PRESS *
360*15 
*INCLINE BENCH PRESS *
135*15, 135*15 
*DIPS *
15 
*CHINS *
15, 15 
*ROWS *
135*15, 135*15 
*SHRUGS *
40*15 
*SHOULDER PRESS *
45*15 
*LATERAL RAISE *
15*15 
*REAR DELT *
50*15 
*BAR CURLS *
65*15 
*TRICEP PULLDOWN *
150*15 
*MACHINE CRUNCH *
70*15, 70*15


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

Meal # 1 

3 Oz. Oats
8 Oz. Eggwhites
1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter

Meal # 2

5 Oz. Yam
4 Oz. Chicken Breast

Meal # 3

4.7 Oz. Yam
4    Oz. Chicken Breast

Meal # 4

2    Oz. Oats
3.1 Oz. Top Sirloin

Meal # 5

2 Oz. Oats
8 Oz. Cottage Cheese

Meal # 6

1 Oz. Dextrose
1 Oz. Maltodextrin
1.4 Oz. Shake

Meal # 7


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

So far so good.  I will weigh myself tommrow morning and I will also have some measurements done by my sister.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

go don don! woooo! im gonna start dieting or something friday til then..still pigging out


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> go don don! woooo! im gonna start dieting or something friday til then..still pigging out


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

Meal # 1 

3 Oz. Oats
8 Oz. Eggwhites
1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter

Meal # 2

5 Oz. Yam
4 Oz. Chicken Breast

Meal # 3

4.7 Oz. Yam
4    Oz. Chicken Breast

Meal # 4

2    Oz. Oats
3.1 Oz. Top Sirloin

Meal $ 5

2 Oz. Oats
8 Oz. Cottage Cheese

Meal # 6

1 Oz. Dextrose
1 Oz. Maltodextrin
1.4 Oz. Shake

Meal # 7 

4.2 Oz. Snap Beans 
8 Oz. Cottage Cheese 
1 Tbsp Of Hemp Oil 
1 Tbsp Of PB 

Totals 

283.9 Carbs 
236.8 Protein 
61.3 Fat 

2687 Cals


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 24, 2004)

Training for today was cardio.

10 Min Bike
20 Min Treadmill
5   Min Jumprope


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

MAX OT?  Looks like HST to me...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 25, 2004)

That's what I mean.  Gotta change the title of the thread if I can.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cool.

I was thinking if your doing 15 reps MAX OT style, your probably gonna pass out


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 25, 2004)

Haha.  That would be right.


----------

